# How to improve tan?



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a poor black tan doe and I'm wondering what you need to breed to improve the tan?

I don't have access to anything other than pet shop mice, or a few generations away from them here in New Zealand, we definitely don't have typed mice or any mice with the really strong fiery-red tan that I've seen, Is it possible to breed a better tan without having any good tan? :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The only ways to improve the tan are to outcross to better tan mice, or, the long road of selective breeding with the stock you have. It is possible, of course, if you bear in mind that fancy mice all began as wild agouti and were selectively bred. Should take you just a little less than the hundred years it took the mouse club since you already have the tans


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks 

I do have two mice that have a deeper orange tan, but it doesn't cover their whole stomach as they're pied.


----------

